# UHS Ist Yr MBBS Ospe And Viva Exam!!



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Aoa. Can anyone guide me about uhs practical viva and ospe exam? I read a post in which someone said that external examiners ask vry tough ques ( even out of course) i got worried cz after theory papers i have been enjoying n sleeping.. what should i read for physio n biochm? Guyton or brs n firdaus? I never read circulation n respiration units frm guyton  cz i cannot cram.. so plz guide me about these thing plz.. I'll be really thankful.


----------



## Vicky Charming (Oct 30, 2014)

Hina bangash said:


> Aoa. Can anyone guide me about uhs practical viva and ospe exam? I read a post in which someone said that external examiners ask vry tough ques ( even out of course) i got worried cz after theory papers i have been enjoying n sleeping.. what should i read for physio n biochm? Guyton or brs n firdaus? I never read circulation n respiration units frm guyton  cz i cannot cram.. so plz guide me about these thing plz.. I'll be really thankful.


wsalam... External examiner not ask too much tough n difficult questions, it will be tough frm the internal examiner but not out of course ... and i get a news frm uhs page that "UHS OSPE examinations replace by internal examiner questions" but em not 100% sure about it... ( hmmmm enjoying n sleeping  well have fun, but don't take it too easy) .. you cannot cram and don't to be a cram, you shouldn't tell everything A TO Z in viva cz this is not a theory paper ... if u have time give a quick read to circulation n respiration units .. and make the best concept of important topics ... i am not sure that this is informative for you r not, but em sharing ..

PHYSIOLOGY
LIST OF 1ST YEAR PRACTICALS
1. Study of compound microscope.
2. estimation of haemoglobin .
3. determination of erythrocycle sedimentation rate( ESR).
4. Study of improved neubauer slide
5. determination of red blood cell count . 
6. red cell indices and haematocrit.
7. determination of white blood cell count . 
8. determination of platelet count . 
9. differential leucocytes count (DLC) Preparation of slide and focusing .
10. differential leucocytles count (DLC) SLIDE focus counting 
11. detection of bleeding time (BT) and clotting time (CT).
12. detection of blood groups (both ABO AND Rh)
13. R.B.C Feagility.
14. detection of lung volumes and capacities ( spirometery). 
15. clinical examination of chest .
16 . cardiopulmonary resuscitation (CPR)
17. Recording of chest movement by stethography .
18. Measurement of blood pressure at rest.
19. effect of exercise and posture on blooding pressure .
20. electrocardiography.
21. study of heart sounds.
22. active and reactive hyperemia.
23. temperature recording at rest and immediately after exercise .

"BIOCHEMISTRY"
observed station 
1. tests for carbohydrates and proteins/amino acids
2. tests for normal constituents and abnormal constituents 
list of tests for observed stations
1. molisch's
2. iodine 
3. benedict's 
4. selivanoff's
5. biuret 
6. ninhydrin 
7. xathoproteic 
8. milon's 
9. heat coagulation 
10. rothras 
11. hays 
12. emulsifications
NON OBSERVED STATION 
1. carbohydrate chemistry, biologic signifcance of carbohydrates and clinical implication of carbohydrates. 
2. chemistry of proteins and amino acids , plasma proteins and clinical implication of proteins 
3. chemistry of lipids, biologic significance of lipids, and clinical implications of lipids and lipoproteins 
4. interpretation of normal and abnormal constituents of urine )
5. laboratory equiment/ techniques (pH Meter and laboratory glassware)
6. preparation of solutions .
<i h've much more information as in pdf n doc .. but don't know now how to share it, to this forum because its my first day here.. (like a new comer   ) don't be worried .. inshallah viva will be easy ..


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank u soo much  i really appreciate it


----------



## Vicky Charming (Oct 30, 2014)

i have some model ospe and viva paper .. but don't know how to share it .. sorry .


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh its ok no problem.. wese b im sleeping n enjoying these days


----------



## Vicky Charming (Oct 30, 2014)

hahahaha.. oh come on .. medical student never sleep.. even they were also studying in dreams. like me in exam .. 
i like one of your post.. study hard that's it n most important thing don't forget to remember allah almighty .. so then why don't you are studying .. be hard ..


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

I studied alot for theory papers.. practicals are frm 9th nov. There z much time for preparation so im not touching books now. Will come to them again in nxt week inshaallah


----------



## Vicky Charming (Oct 30, 2014)

Hina bangash said:


> I studied alot for theory papers.. practicals are frm 9th nov. There z much time for preparation so im not touching books now. Will come to them again in nxt week inshaallah


:thumbsup: COOL :cool!:.. i thing u r not like that girls( ratta lagne wali) so you deserve to enjoy n sleep ... well em missing my sleep ..


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Good luck with your sleep


----------



## justzarak (Nov 2, 2014)

*Same Trouble Here*

I'm tensed for the very same reason.. Don't know where to start..


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

If anyone can guide me about questions asked in embryology viva.. i will b really very thankful.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Hina bangash said:


> If anyone can guide me about questions asked in embryology viva.. i will b really very thankful.


Derivatives,
Syndromes,
Congenital anomalies.


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

N wat abt the developmntal stages?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Hina bangash said:


> N wat abt the developmntal stages?


No,

They arent asked as questions themselves,

But a little question from between the lines like,
The enumeration of the structures from a week...


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

How does one tackle godforsaken histo?


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Crypt said:


> No,
> 
> They arent asked as questions themselves,
> 
> ...


Thnku


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Ahmad Zia said:


> How does one tackle godforsaken histo?


From manual.


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Hina bangash said:


> From manual.


*sigh* you make it sound so easy. I'm thinking drawings from the manual/atlas and theory from the mighty Firdaus.


----------



## Vicky Charming (Oct 30, 2014)

Ahmad Zia said:


> *sigh* you make it sound so easy. I'm thinking drawings from the manual/atlas and theory from the mighty Firdaus.


COOL . .. theory 4rm firdaus will good .. DO IT ..

- - - Updated - - -



Hina bangash said:


> If anyone can guide me about questions asked in embryology viva.. i will b really very thankful.


hmmmmm :roll:... 

the four initial stages of the embryonic
development?

Which cells are produced in the first stage of embryonic development.


the cell division during the first stage of the embryonic development called? 

And one of the imprtant Q. Is... What is gastrulation? 
 Or ..... Name the three types of germ layers.. 

the two types Of twins that can be generated .. 

What is notochord. Or. Notochord develops from the? 

May be examiner ask questions related frm fetal period .. 

. What forms during week 1 or 2 or any other week ?

how many parts of blastocyst are ?

At which week lung become functional?

Where does fertilization occur?


an eggshell-like covering is called?

And also study abut 
A.) Animal pole
b.) Foetal pole
c.) Vegetal pole 

Name the cells produced in the first stage of the
embryonic development called?


. Classify the animals based on the germ layers in their embryonic development.

Examiner will ask these type of easy questions ... Which we answer them in one word or a line .. if u have embrology langmans book study that it have much more material that will enough for viva test.. 1st prof viva will be a (gup shup wala) viva


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Woah! Shukran.


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Plz share histo slides plz.. if anyone have them..


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Its kinda difficult uploading them here. Your college must have its own set of slides. It helps if you do those specifically cause they're the ones that are gonna come in your final OSPE.


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

I have them but they are not very clear


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

And nobody in your entire college has clear ones? Well I can't upload **** here.


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

I dnt know about evrrybody. Well ok


----------



## Vicky Charming (Oct 30, 2014)

Hina bangash said:


> Plz share histo slides plz.. if anyone have them..


look histo slides are very common .. you can get it frm any where... browse the website " slideshare.com.ppt" or download it frm your andorid device r IOS if u have .. dher you can get much more slides of histo .. even i also save one of them "histology Slide for MBBS part 1 uhs by muhammad ramzan ul rehman" ,, i think you should also take a look to that.. because we can not download slides frm "slideshare" .. 

or go to our collage website "KMC" or on facebuk page .. On dher admin posts pictures of histogram for 1st year .. may be that should help for you .. i can copy a picture N upload it here .. if u need more ? take it frm facebuk page histology slides for medical students of KMU..:thumbsup:


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanku


----------



## Vicky Charming (Oct 30, 2014)

a pdf of histology .. im uploading .. but going fail, its showing (The file(s) uploaded were too large to process.)  the pdf is around 25 MB.. and a 5 MB of pdf can be uploaded here... now i don't know what should be done then..


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Its alright. I'll see the slides frm kmc fb page


----------



## Hamza Farooq Khan (Mar 5, 2016)

thank you bro your information will be helpful please tell me how to prepare for OSPE of physiology biochemistry anatomy ( histology embryology ).


----------



## Maria rajput (Aug 21, 2016)

I need ospee of 2nd semester anatomy..


----------

